# Pirlo e il gol subito sul corner in MLS. Video.



## Louis Gara (27 Ottobre 2015)

Sta facendo discutere sul web l'atteggiamento di Andrea Pirlo, attualmente al New York City, su un gol subito su calcio d'angolo dalla sua squadra contro il New England Revolution.
Pirlo doveva coprire il primo palo, ma lo fa in maniera svogliata mentre il pallone gli passa sopra la testa e si insacca in rete.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Ottobre 2015)

Praticamente uno spettatore


----------



## Serginho (28 Ottobre 2015)

In versione calcetto con gli amici


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Ottobre 2015)

Immagino lo paghino poco


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Ottobre 2015)

C'ha na voglia di giocare Pirlo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> C'ha na voglia di *VIVERE* Pirlo...



fixed


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Ottobre 2015)

non gliene fregava una beata m..... neanche si è disperato


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Ottobre 2015)

Ormai Pirlo e' un ex calciatore. Il bello pero' e' che continuano a chiamarlo in Nazionale


----------



## JesusHeKnows (29 Ottobre 2015)

Una statua praticamente


----------



## Hammer (30 Ottobre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ormai Pirlo e' un ex calciatore. Il bello pero' e' che *continuano a chiamarlo in Nazionale*



È questo il problema


----------



## Aron (1 Novembre 2015)

Torna al Milan?


----------



## folletto (3 Febbraio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Torna al Milan?


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2016)

[MENTION=89]folletto[/MENTION] per cortesia non uppare discussioni vecchie.


----------

